# Sig 229



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

IS 589 a good price for a factory refurbed sig 229 .40?


----------



## kingalls (Feb 26, 2007)

Does it have night sights?


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

sounds a little high to me


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

without night sights, it's about $150 high for my area


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, my used 229 (9mm) cost me $500.00. I sent it to Sig (on my cost) to have it cleaned, new springs and stock sights installed. The end price was a lot higher than $589.00.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I just bought a brand new Sig 229 9mm two tone with nightsights for $790

it's good to be the king


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Pictures???? Get 'im, Ship....

I think you'll love the way it shoots. I've got a 229r in 9mm. 

Let's hear all about it, once you get it out on the range.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

it came in today..I loaded it up with Triton Quik Shoks and put it in a Bianchi AccuMold holster

it needs wood grips and a leather holster


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I purchased a 229R in TT CPO in March for 600.00 including shipping so sounds about right in my area.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

This price seems high unless you are in California


----------



## Up in Arms (Jun 7, 2007)

Just purchased a factory refurb Sig 229 40 cal with night sights and 2 extra mags for $450.00.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> This price seems high unless you are in California


There is a pawn shop in town asking 599 for a .357sig. The gun is not in the best of shape either. Didn't ask to see it since I noticed on the tag that it was a .357. That price seemed high to me.


----------

